#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.

## mkhurram79

*Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.*





nstrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1, Fourth Edition: Process Measurement and Analysis
By Bela G. Liptak


    * Publisher:   CRC
    * Number Of Pages:   1920
    * Publication Date:   2003-06-27
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0849310830
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780849310836
    * Binding:   Hardcover

Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Fourth Edition, Volume Two: Process Control and Optimization
By Bla G. Lipt&#225;k


    * Publisher:   CRC
    * Number Of Pages:   2464
    * Publication Date:   2005-09-29


    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0849310814
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780849310812
    * Binding:   Hardcover

VOL:1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

VOL:2
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.

----------


## f81aa

mkhurram79, thanks for sharing

----------


## TIGERBRONZE

Thank you

----------


## tipcop

thank you!

----------


## Parthasarathy.R

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## yadjours

thank you

----------


## redmaverick74

thank you very much!

----------


## greges2009

Thank you

----------


## sasirkumar

very good book..

----------


## farizin

Best...
I am really thank u

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Thank you

----------


## ariek

thank you..

----------


## ypal

Thanks a lot for sharing

See More: Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.

----------


## 501fossil

great reference material

----------


## gabovm

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## Edwin

Hi mkhurram79

the link is broke, is possible update it or send it me to my email?? Thanks.

Best regards

----------


## hapciuu2003

Hi mkhurram79

the link is broke, is possible update it or send it me to my email hapciuu2003@yahoo.com ?? Thanks.

----------


## sessom

I was not able to download the file.. Rapidshare says that the file is copyrighted. Will you please provide different download link. Thanks in advance.

----------


## sessom

Please upload the file again. Thank you..





> *Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nstrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1, Fourth Edition: Process Measurement and Analysis
> By Bela G. Liptak
> 
> ...

----------


## satya

please again upload the link.....its not working

----------


## smehri

Dear Friends:
I need The Condensed Handbook of Measurement and Control
By N. E. Battikha
So can anyone provide a sharing website
Thanks a LOT.

----------


## shainu.g

can u upload both the volumes again , the link is not working.

----------


## nnreddy

The file already removed from the server.Please upload again.

Thanks
NNREDDY

----------


## deepmj

see below
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cafe_denda2000

thanks alot. 
if you have the book: AUTOMATION OF WASTE WATER TREATMENT FACILITIES,


please share to my id: cafe_denda2000@yahoo.comSee More: Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.

----------


## ywpark

thanks a lot

----------


## shainu.g

Dear
The link is not working. Kindly update the link

----------


## abid

File had been removed from Rapidshare!!!

----------


## shainu.g

It says due to violation error the file has been rremoved. Can u upload the link again please.

----------


## andak777

Here is the link:
Instrument Engineers Handbook Fourth Edition Volume Two Process Control And Optimization 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## jpvnpa

Hi. I saw the link but there is some error in it. So will you please give any other alternative to download Instrument Engineer's Handbook by Bela G Liptak?

----------


## jpvnpa

Hi. Can you give alternate link for this handbook as this link is showing some error?

----------


## saurabhkumarsaxena

Dear All,

I need Emerson Field-bus Segment Design Tool with key.

Thank you in advance

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## RAJAMANICKAM

Both two links are dead
Kindly upload  both two links once again
Thanks in advance
S RAJAMANICKAM

----------


## mrz198

Thaks Alot

----------


## ALiAS_2008

Very useful, THANK YOU  :Wink: 



Please, UPLOAD VOL1 . . .See More: Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.

----------


## asusfh

I was not able to download the file.. Rapidshare says that the file is copyrighted. Will you please provide different download link. Thanks in advance.

----------


## TIGERBRONZE

help the file was deleted

----------


## somucdm

file removed from server,  can you please upload.
thanks

----------


## mohammed123

Can somebody send the link in ifile or 4 share,The attached link is removed

----------


## Richards

These links are still working:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 :Smile:

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

dear friend.
can anyone share or send these two documents volume to me coz its already b removed on rapidshare.
zurftems@gmail.com
tq

----------


## barryforever

Can somebody repost these books ?

please

----------


## Nabilia

> These links are still working:
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



The second one keeps coming up as incomplete after downloading

----------


## inelecstar

can you upoload it again,the link is expired

----------


## mtt2005

Dear All

Please help me re-upload all (Volume 1 and 2). The above link was not available. 

Thank you in advance.

Regards

----------


## muhammad usman

Link not active. Plz re upload

----------


## Nabilia

Instrument Engineers Handbook Fourth Edition - Volume One Process Measurement and Analysis
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Instrument Engineers Handbook Fourth Edition - Volume Two Process Control and Optimization


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.

----------


## muhammad usman

Bundle of Thanks.

----------


## josefreitas

re-upload. thanks

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## amuqtadir

The attached files are not working will you please send me a correct link for download
Thanks
Abdul Muqtadir
abduls_19@yahoo.co.in

----------


## Nabilia

Post #49 links are working

----------


## anwarahmad

Hi all,
Appreciate if anybody have refference for instrument air calculation? I'm confused on the intermittent usage such SDV, BDV, etc. How the total consumption of IA is considered for these valves. Very much appreciated your kindness to reply this...

----------


## Elvin

These download links doesn't work can you please send it again.

Thanks in Advance!

----------


## rbocanegram

thank you.

----------


## xutos2000

Can someone upload 1,2,3 and 4 please?

Thanks in advance

----------


## sarfraz64

please resend the link thanks

----------


## gortegam

thank you  ! ! !

See More: Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.

----------


## simonliu

unfortunately. All links died. Anyone is kind enough to upload again?

----------


## kenjivnn

Dears, could anybody please re-upload this ebook.
many thanks

----------


## jtorero

Can anyone re upload?

----------


## yinscott

thanks for sharing!!

----------


## ctrldpm

the link is broken,can you upload it again?
thanks

----------


## georgecis

See: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]      Post #3

----------


## cdtbk

Thank you so much  :Smile:

----------


## john zink

> *Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nstrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1, Fourth Edition: Process Measurement and Analysis
> By Bela G. Liptak
> 
> ...



Not found

----------


## WahyuAji

thanks for sharing

----------


## john zink

any body upload again .,please

----------


## rvkumar61

I need a basic book about tranmitters. Can anyone advise, which book? Thanks

----------


## ahmed hani

please, could any one upload instrument engineers' handbook vol1 for bela g liptak again please ?


i couldn't find it anywhere and all download links are not valid now and i need it urgently ?See More: Instrument Engineers' Handbook, Volume 1 and 2, Very Useful.

----------


## logee

bro this link is expired need that book plz post the link avilable

Regards,
Eesan

----------


## sandpark

I will really appreciate it if someone could post a link to the Instrument Engineers Handbook, Vol 1-3. Please help!

Regards,
San

----------


## gtpol57

I think **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is vol III (4th ed)

----------

